# Canon 550D external flash and liveview



## davholla (Oct 12, 2016)

My Canon 550D's liveview does not work with external flash. I have looked on line without success is there anyway to get this to work? If not what is the cheapest Canon that should work?
I have tried Yongnuo YN-14EX Macro Ring Flash, Neewer® *COLOR-SCREEN* E-TTL and Yongnuo YN-560 II Flas.
I am not very optimistic but maybe someone knows what to do.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 12, 2016)

Does the 550D have "Silent Shooting" mode or "quiet" mode?  If so that will disable the flash when in LiveView.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 12, 2016)

Oo

My liveview\ ocf doesnt work also. Its a 70D I dont know what 550D is.I'l check into this silend mide business thanks.


----------



## davholla (Oct 12, 2016)

Scatterbrained said:


> Does the 550D have "Silent Shooting" mode or "quiet" mode?  If so that will disable the flash when in LiveView.


Thanks I will try that.


----------

